# Radial Extractors - Best bang for the buck?



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Most have a 1/3-1/4 motor of a common type. So replacement isn't hard. Motor don't wear out more bearing and clutches, belts. Straight Materials will run you $300-400 before you get done depending on what you have on hand. I bought a 20/30 frame from Danant last spring 1300 as I remember sold a very old Danant 12 for 750. I guess my point is I would buy something bigger than you hope to grow to. If and when you decide to quit you will be able to sell it for almost what you bought it for so it is cheap rent 
David.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Maxant 20frame,, I chose it due to the fact that if the motor gives out, it is a cheap replacement,, not a VFD cost,, their construction is excellent,, customer support is beyond reproach, and the design is simple, parts readily available and inexpensive,,

used for 2 yrs,, and love it,,,


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have a Maxant 3100p. Sweet machine. It's definitely a Cadillac compared to the cheap foreign made competitors. You can go 6 medium frames radial and 3 deep frames Tangential all at once if you like. Like beegeorge says, customer service is remarkable.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> I have a Maxant 3100p. Sweet machine. It's definitely a Cadillac compared to the cheap foreign made competitors. You can go 6 medium frames radial and 3 deep frames Tangential all at once if you like. Like beegeorge says, customer service is remarkable.


I agree with Charlie B with one comment. I can't comment on the customer service, my 3100p has been so reliable I've had no need to contact them.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Brad Bee said:


> and it looks like I could buy an 18 frame extractor for just a little more money.


This was what I realized when we went extractor shopping. On one hand, I wondered if 18 frames per load was to big, and we'd end up with to much odd lot left over at the end of a run, but on the other hand, the ability to do 2 boxes at a time looked appealing. We bought the Mann Lake 9/18.

After using it twice this year, all I can say, it was a great choice to go with the larger size. Doing mediums, 2 boxes at a time into the extractor, and one load fills a 5 gallon bucket of honey. We were doing 3 to 4 loads an hour without any problem. In years gone past, we had extracted using club equipment, of the 2 frame variety. This year, we had double the colonies of years gone past, but extracting was an easy afternoon project, where it used to be an 'all weekend and then some' project.

Watching the flow come out of the extractor the first time, with 18 medium frames in there, was a sight to behold. I am glad we spent a few extra bucks, and went for the 18 frame model over a smaller model. The ability to spin 9 deeps with no flipping is also really nice.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting brushy mountains 18 frame motorized extractor when we go skiing this winter(that way I won't have to pay freight). I've used a four frame hand crank for the past few years and extracted with a 12 frame dadant for our bee club and believe me. Bigger Is better.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>it looks like I could buy an 18 frame extractor for just a little more money.

I waited 26 years, until I could afford a 9/18 radial. It was worth the wait. And that's why I got the 18 frame rather than a 9 frame, it was only a little more money...


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I needed the ability to extract from deep frames, and didn't want to extract them tangeily.
I went with a 9 deep / 18 medium/shallow when i got one. Didn't do the motorized version as i have kid labor. lol 
I wanted to be able to extract from all frames radialy to cut down on processing time.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I have and dadant 20 frame radial and I love it. I got mine of craigslist. Paid $900 for a extractor that was 6 years old. At the time new ones were $1700 plus shipping


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

beegeorge said:


> I have a Maxant 20 frame. I chose it due to the fact that if the motor gives out, it is a cheap replacement, not a VFD cost, their construction is excellent, customer support is beyond reproach, and the design is simple, parts readily available and inexpensive, used for 2 yrs and love it.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

If you get a radial extractor, make sure you get a motorized one! I bought a 8 frame, I think it was hand crank radial. You had to crank for a long time compared to a Kelley two frame hand crank !!! So I sold the 8 frame and bought a 2 frame reversable Kelley


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We got the maxant 3100p. I also looked at the larger one but we don't always run that many frames at once. By the time we uncap both sides of 6 frames the six that are in the extractor are ready to switch out.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It depends on how much honey you have to extract. Usually the best bang for the buck is a used one. Extractors get used one or two days a year for most people. They effectively never wear out. My 20 frame Dadant hold 32 mediums. It was over 20 years old when I got it 15 years ago. It still works great. I paid $400 for it and this area has very few available.


----------

